# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Подключение розетки rj45

## alex_aka_MACTEP

У меня на розетке вот такой рисунок

..К.БК.О.БО.С.БС.З.БЗ
.......568А.../-----------
-----------/     568В
..К.БК.З.БЗ.С.БС.О.БО

Кабель у меня обжат с одной стороны по 568В я соответственно и засовываю проводки по нижнему варианту. на другом конце втыкаю в хаб, здесь в розетку еще один кабель 568В и его уже в компьютер.

Итог: Сети нет, линк не горит.

Дальше стандартно по Чернышевскому, что делать?

----------


## SeregaB

> У меня на розетке вот такой рисунок
> 
> ..К.БК.О.БО.С.БС.З.БЗ
> .......568А.../-----------
> -----------/     568В
> ..К.БК.З.БЗ.С.БС.О.БО
> 
> Кабель у меня обжат с одной стороны по 568В я соответственно и засовываю проводки по нижнему варианту. на другом конце втыкаю в хаб, здесь в розетку еще один кабель 568В и его уже в компьютер.
> 
> ...



Чтот не совсем понятно что там ты и куда втыкаешь, след. раз пытайся подробнее описать проблему.Я так понял что один провод используешь для соединения разъёма на патч_панели с разъёмом на хабе, а другой для соединения ПК и розетки в кабинете?Короче инструкция прилагается, обжимаешь все конци одинаково согласно схеме и всё будет ОК.

б.оран-оран
б.зелён-синий
б.син-зелён
б.корич-корич

----------


## Spaw

> У меня на розетке вот такой рисунок
> ....
> Дальше стандартно по Чернышевскому, что делать?


Есть 2 схемы обжатия А и В. И на розетках расцветка обычно указывается по этим двум схемам.
А - это когда первой идет зеленая пара.
В - это когда первой идет оранжевая.
Посмотри правильно ли ты обжал вилку.
Если по В, то расцветка на вилке должна быть БО.О.БЗ.С.БС.З.БК.К если смотреть контактами вверх и защелкой ОТ себя.

----------


## Phone - RJ45

Господа, здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста как смотнтировать провод в розетке компьютерной. Подключать мне нужно по схеме В, но там меня смущают цвета на розетке: есть полностью закрашенные цветом маркеры, а есть наискосок пополоам с белым, к какому подключать провод к тому который целиком цвет имеет или который пополам цвет/белый?!
Благодарствую

----------


## Spaw

> Господа, здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста как смотнтировать провод в розетке компьютерной. Подключать мне нужно по схеме В, но там меня смущают цвета на розетке: есть полностью закрашенные цветом маркеры, а есть наискосок пополоам с белым, к какому подключать провод к тому который целиком цвет имеет или который пополам цвет/белый?!
> Благодарствую


Контактов в розетке 8 и проводов в стандартном кабеле UTP 8 шт. Подключить желательно все. И с цветами все просто. Полностью цветной провод в полностью закрашенный контакт, цветной с белым провод в наискосок цветной с белым контакт (каждый цвет в свой)

----------


## Phone - RJ45

Благодарю. Но у меня 4 кабеля в витой паре, так что там разберусь уже по факту. Благодарю ещё раз, всё так и предполагал... ;)

----------


## Herbsman

если 4 провода, то оранжевая и зеленая пары!

----------

